# Clima - Balanço do ‘ano sem Inverno’ mostra recordes de temperatura



## Mago (24 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

As reviravoltas de um clima a mudar

*O tempo já não é o que era – da impressão e observação de cada um passou-se, agora, para a confirmação oficial. A poucos dias do fim do ano, os especialistas da Organização Meteorológica Internacional não têm dúvidas: 2006 é já um dos símbolos de como as alterações climáticas podem mudar a face do Planeta.*
Foi, dizem as medições, um dos anos mais quentes, com a temperatura a chegar a valores que não se verificavam há décadas. As leituras dos termómetros dão conta de mais 0,42 graus do que os registados no período entre 1961 e 1990, o que torna este o sexto ano mais quente desde 1861. 

Um ano que começou invulgarmente quente, sobretudo em algumas regiões dos Estados Unidos, onde as temperaturas serviram para alimentar a força dos incêndios, considerados dos piores das últimas décadas. Isto apesar de, em grande parte da Ásia e da Europa de Leste, nomeadamente na Rússia, o Inverno ter sido rigoroso. Pelo contrário, o Canadá experimentou um dos Invernos e Primaveras mais amenos, assim como as ilhas mais próximas do Árctico. O calor afectou ainda de forma particular a Austrália, onde a Primavera se revelou a mais quente desde os anos 50 e o Brasil onde, entre Janeiro e Março, o tempo quente foi uma constante.

Na Europa, a média da temperatura em Julho foi 2,7º C acima do considerado normal e o Outono também foi quente. Se, por cá, o frio está agora a fazer bater o dente, o mesmo não aconteceu entre Setembro e Novembro em grande parte do velho continente, com o registo de temperaturas superiores em 3° C ao que é considerado normal. Nos Alpes, despidos de neve, os termómetros assinalaram valores que não eram sentidos, segundo os cientistas, nos últimos 1300 anos. “Em Portugal houve cinco ondas de calor”, revela ao CM Filipe Duarte Santos, professor da Faculdade de Ciências e especialista em alterações climáticas. “Foi um ano invulgarmente quente”, confirma, apontando o dedo aos grandes responsáveis as emissões de dióxido de carbono para a atmosfera. “Foram libertadas seis mil milhões de toneladas de carbono sob a forma de dióxido de carbono, o que dá cerca de uma tonelada por habitante.”

A FORÇA DO CLIMA

Às temperaturas elevadas juntou-se a seca, que atingiu com maior intensidade várias regiões de África, a Austrália, Estados Unidos e China. Mas o aquecimento global não é apenas sinónimo de calor e seca. As alterações climáticas trouxeram ainda as chuvas violentas, as inundações, os aluimentos de terras. Em Fevereiro, o deserto do Sara foi surpreendido com uma precipitação intensa que, na região de Tinduf, ditou que cerca de 60 mil pessoas perdessem quase tudo. O mesmo aconteceu no Níger, assim como na América Latina. 

Balanço feito, o buraco do ozono atingiu, em 2006, valores extremos: 29,5 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, excedendo as dimensões registadas em 2000. Reverter a tendência do aquecimento global é possível e só depende da vontade humana, diz Filipe Duarte Santos. “Para acabar com esta dependência dos combustíveis fósseis, precisamos de ter sistemas energéticos mais eficazes, poupar mais energia e aumentar a penetração das energias renováveis.” 

PÓLO NORTE EM VIAS DE DESCONGELAR

Pensar num Pólo Norte sem neve pode ser, para muitos, uma fantasia, mas, para os cientistas, este pode mesmo vir a ser um cenário real até 2040. 

De acordo com especialistas em clima norte-americanos, há fortes probabilidades de a região do Árctico se vir a tornar um mar aberto, dada a rapidez com que o gelo tem estado a derreter na zona. 

Nos últimos 25 anos, as medições revelaram que o gelo reduziu cerca de 25 por cento. À medida que derrete, o oceano transporta mais calor para o Árctico e a água absorve mais sol, acelerando o ritmo de aquecimento, que leva a que a perda de gelo seja ainda mais acentuada. Um círculo vicioso, alimentado pela poluição. 

EXEMPLOS: CONSEQUÊNCIAS DAS ALTERAÇÕES CLIMATÉRICAS

LAPÓNIA A 0º SAUDADES DA NEVE

A região da Escandinávia, terra de origem do Pai Natal, registou, no início do mês de Dezembro, temperaturas na ordem dos 0ºC.

LIMPA-NEVES SEM TRABALHO

Em Moscovo, assim como noutras cidades russas, muitas das pessoas que tinham como tarefa varrer a neve e retirar o gelo ficaram sem emprego.

MIGRAÇÃO TARDIA DOS PÁSSAROS

Muitas espécies de aves migratórias começaram a sua viagem de migração para o Sul no Outono, com semanas de atraso.

POLINIZAÇÃO NO OUTONO

Muitas plantas na região do Círculo Polar floriram no Outono, altura em que começou também uma grande actividade de polinização.

ESQUILOS DAS ALTURAS

Algumas espécies de esquilos e ratos das montanhas mudaram os seus ‘habitats’ para algumas centenas de metros mais acima.

HIBERNAÇÃO RETARDADA

Por causa das temperaturas elevadas, um dos ursos siberianos do jardim zoológico de Moscovo ainda não deu início à hibernação. Sem a ‘pausa’ das actividades vitais, todo o metabolismo do animal vai sofrer, incluindo o ciclo da reprodução.

Carla Marina Mendes​
Correio da Manhã


----------



## LUPER (25 Dez 2006 às 02:20)

mag0 disse:


> As reviravoltas de um clima a mudar
> 
> *O tempo já não é o que era – da impressão e observação de cada um passou-se, agora, para a confirmação oficial. A poucos dias do fim do ano, os especialistas da Organização Meteorológica Internacional não têm dúvidas: 2006 é já um dos símbolos de como as alterações climáticas podem mudar a face do Planeta.*
> Foi, dizem as medições, um dos anos mais quentes, com a temperatura a chegar a valores que não se verificavam há décadas. As leituras dos termómetros dão conta de mais 0,42 graus do que os registados no período entre 1961 e 1990, o que torna este o sexto ano mais quente desde 1861.
> ...



Este artigo é um auntentico trabalho jornalistico da treta, só falam no que lhes interessam, ou já se esqueçeram dos episodios de queda de neve em todo o Páís da onda de frio brutal que assolou Moscovo no inicio do ano, dos record de queda de neve no Japão e em especial no Japão, ou por exemplo da quantidade de neve e frio que existiu no Hemisferio Sul. Esse jornal e esta jornalista não dizem a verdade, ocultam factos importantes, tudo em prol de uma teoria da treta que em breve verá o fim dos seus dias.

Cheguei do local onde passei o Natal, e tinha lá -2.7 tudo congelado, se isso não é frio, bem então tou a ficar maluco   tenham paciência mas estes Srs Jornalistas prestam um mau serviço à climatologia e no geral a todo o País


----------



## dj_alex (25 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

LUPER disse:


> Esse jornal e esta jornalista não dizem a verdade, ocultam factos importantes, tudo em prol de uma teoria da treta que em breve verá o fim dos seus dias.



Dizer a verdade dizem....só estao a ocultar 2 ou 3 coisinhas...


----------



## LUPER (25 Dez 2006 às 21:27)

dj_alex disse:


> Dizer a verdade dizem....só estao a ocultar 2 ou 3 coisinhas...



São pequenos pormenores no entendimento deles de certeza


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2006 às 22:18)

A verdade é que as situações a ver com o calor foram bem mais importantes, impactantes e duradouras que as de frio. A situação de neve que tivemos em finais de janeiro foi coisa de 2 dias, o outono fervilhante foram 3 meses. Ah, e para quem não se lembra, não houve nenhuma vaga de frio no inverno passado, já as ondas de calor no verão... 

O artigo é sensacionalista mas não diz mentira nenhuma


----------



## LUPER (25 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

Fil disse:


> A verdade é que as situações a ver com o calor foram bem mais importantes, impactantes e duradouras que as de frio. A situação de neve que tivemos em finais de janeiro foi coisa de 2 dias, o outono fervilhante foram 3 meses. Ah, e para quem não se lembra, não houve nenhuma vaga de frio no inverno passado, já as ondas de calor no verão...
> 
> O artigo é sensacionalista mas não diz mentira nenhuma



Dados Fil, precisamos de dados, não de artigos de treta jornalística, dados, apenas e tão somente de dados. Não existiram 5 ondas de calor, nenhum local teve mais de 2, conforme os dados o comprovam. E como tu sabes nem que estivesse o país todo com -10 vcs falavam de frio. Mete ai num post a definição de vaga de frio ou calor


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2006 às 00:38)

LUPER disse:


> Dados Fil, precisamos de dados, não de artigos de treta jornalística, dados, apenas e tão somente de dados. Não existiram 5 ondas de calor, nenhum local teve mais de 2, conforme os dados o comprovam. E como tu sabes nem que estivesse o país todo com -10 vcs falavam de frio. Mete ai num post a definição de vaga de frio ou calor



Com todo respeito pela tua opinião mas acho que a tendencia climática tem mais para um aquecimento do que para um arrefecimento ou nova era glaciar. No entanto estas alterações não são como os "profetas da desgraça" há algum tempo têm vindo a mediatizar em todos os orgãos de comunicação social. Há efectivamente uma alteração e uma tendencia como  parecem mostrar os diversos dados, mas não com uma celeridade tao acentuada.
Com o "morrer" da corrente do golfo que seria o unico veiculo na minha optica do arrefecimento parece que não sera com grande sucesso, pode descordenar as habituais localizações dos Anti-ciclones ou depressões mas não vão causar uma grande alteração nas médias de temperaturas talvez mais chuva ou menos chuva o acerto acaba-sepor fazer mais a sul ou a norte.
Penso que este artigo tal como o Fil disse não está errado, são factos, mas tambem como ele disse tem um sensacionalismo exagerado.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Dez 2006 às 09:18)

LUPER disse:


> Dados Fil, precisamos de dados, não de artigos de treta jornalística, dados, apenas e tão somente de dados. Não existiram 5 ondas de calor, nenhum local teve mais de 2, conforme os dados o comprovam. E como tu sabes nem que estivesse o país todo com -10 vcs falavam de frio. Mete ai num post a definição de vaga de frio ou calor



SE todo o pais tivesse com menos -10 era onda de frio....Por acaso nao sei se em bragança seria...   

O natal foi bom pessoal????


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2006 às 13:05)

dj_alex disse:


> SE todo o pais tivesse com menos -10 era onda de frio....Por acaso nao sei se em bragança seria...
> 
> O natal foi bom pessoal????



Arre! -10ºC todo o país?


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2006 às 13:39)

dj_alex disse:


> SE todo o pais tivesse com menos -10 era onda de frio....Por acaso nao sei se em bragança seria...
> 
> O natal foi bom pessoal????



Se estivesse assim por 6 dias seguidos já era uma onda de frio também por aqui Para ser classificado como onda de frio nem eram necessários valores tão baixos. Por aqui -5ºC já chegava.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Dez 2006 às 13:48)

Dan disse:


> Se estivesse assim por 6 dias seguidos já era uma onda de frio também por aqui Para ser classificado como onda de frio nem eram necessários valores tão baixos. Por aqui -5ºC já chegava.



Depende da altura do ano....qd for trabalhar confirmo-te os valores para ser oficialmente onda de frio


----------

